# Poodles are prissy, indoor dogs



## McSuzie (May 10, 2020)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Not good dogs for camping, or the outdoors. Or at least, some people told me that when Annie was a puppy.
> 
> Good thing no one told her that nonsense!
> View attachment 468720
> ...


----------



## McSuzie (May 10, 2020)

Soooo pretty!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Yep. Best suited to indoors ONLY.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Annie looks like she had so much fun! We went to the beach today. I will make a separate post to put more pics but here is a preview. Prissy?


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Bobby is just so prissy and we have to drag him outdoors, don’t ya know! 😉


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Lol yup. Prissy. Just like yours. Seriously, someone told me they were prissy. Best taken downtown to stroll the shops, not to the backcountry to stroll the rocks, I guess? The great thing is - Annie happily does both.

All of my camping buddies now have getting "an Annie" on their bucket list lol. The last holdout changed their mind after our last trip and now is in the "OMG Annie is the best dog ever and not weird looking after all" camp. I keep reminding them she is a hell of a lot of work to keep behaving like the "best dog ever" and they are undeterred.

Keep those pictures of these citified, indoors only poodles coming!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

LOL yeah prissy....Well I don't have dog hair in my house anymore but I sure do get a lot of sand and dirt from dirty paws.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey! Wait for me! 









(I love Pogo's natural tail)


----------



## vandog (Mar 30, 2019)

Are you going to let me get in the car? It was just one mud puddle....okay maybe it was three. But they were calling my name! 










Her legs look black in this photo but they actually they are 90% white 😂


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

vandog said:


> Are you going to let me get in the car? It was just one mud puddle....okay maybe it was three. But they were calling my name!
> 
> View attachment 468751
> 
> ...


Omg.... a rare mud poodle!!! Looks like someone had FUN. I love having an all black dog- I can pretend she isnt really that dirty. Until I put her in the tub and see the colour of the water lol.


----------



## Riley52 (Apr 27, 2020)

We recently took Riley on her first canoe trip. At 7 months old, she was a natural! Sat still in the canoe. Loved running up and down the trails on portages (getting super muddy in the process) and had a blast chasing chipmunks around the campsite. Poodles are great camping dogs.


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Not good dogs for camping, or the outdoors. Or at least, some people told me that when Annie was a puppy.
> 
> Good thing no one told her that nonsense!
> View attachment 468720
> ...


Also glad nobody shared that idea with Charlie the Poodle! We live in the British Columbia interior for most of the year, but are constantly camping. We hike on mountain trails, have lived off the grid in the Arizona desert for 3 months in our travel trailer, and Poodle is always ready for adventure in all weather. Last year our area experienced 32 feet of total snowfall - Charlie loves going on long snowshoeing hikes with me! The first photo is our daughter's house, where Charlie disappeared from the back yard by walking over top of the snow-buried 7 foot fence to visit his friend Wolf next door. Next is a hike along the shoreline near our home in a mountain valley
















Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Yep. Best suited to indoors ONLY.
> 
> View attachment 468723
> 
> ...


I always love your photos!

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Spottytoes said:


> Bobby is just so prissy and we have to drag him outdoors, don’t ya know! [emoji6]
> View attachment 468728
> View attachment 468735
> View attachment 468736


HAHAHA! Charlie was on a hike along a mountain trail and came out of the Bush dragging a deer's leg bone!

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

cowpony said:


> Hey! Wait for me!
> View attachment 468748
> 
> 
> (I love Pogo's natural tail)


Me too! Charlie has a 360 degree circle tail that I admit is my only vanity with his short "Bush hiking haircut" . We leave it in a fancy big plume, very jaunty and good for balance when fording a glacier fed stream!









Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Omg.... a rare mud poodle!!! Looks like someone had FUN. I love having an all black dog- I can pretend she isnt really that dirty. Until I put her in the tub and see the colour of the water lol.


Yes! Love the black hair. Amazing dark brown bath water ....

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Haha! Yep, Rory never has a hair out of place...


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Muggles said:


> Haha! Yep, Rory never has a hair out of place...


What a lovely color gradient on the legs. Gray to white to brown!


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

What a great bunch!
No way are standards prissy. My girls absolutely love getting off leash and chasing squirrels, deer and any other unsuspecting critter. Especially geese, which I’ve explained to them they will never catch. Lol
Here’s a shot of my Princess after a romp in the park. She always sits up front. 9 years old and still very much a pup.


----------



## JenniferH in Goleta (Jul 18, 2020)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Not good dogs for camping, or the outdoors. Or at least, some people told me that when Annie was a puppy.
> 
> Good thing no one told her that nonsense!
> View attachment 468720
> ...


My poodle (Tula) also didn't buy into that nonsense. Good for Annie (and you)!


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Muggles said:


> Haha! Yep, Rory never has a hair out of place...


Great photos 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Galen rolled in sticky pine needles yesterday. Yes, he's a dog. A dog who is currently off getting a buzz cut.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Normie's prey drive has awakened. I'm so glad that they're smaller than we are.


----------



## hrsldy (Oct 8, 2019)

No one told Joey he is a FooFoo dog


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

cowpony said:


> Galen rolled in sticky pine needles yesterday. Yes, he's a dog. A dog who is currently off getting a buzz cut.


We have a lot of trouble getting pine sap out from between Charlie s toes. He has really furry feet. And they are the size of my entire palm with overhangs !Can't wait for his regular Groomer to buzz off his whole body and properly shave his feet next week! Had to take him to an interim Groomer last time who said she doesn't do poodles, but kindly did her best for us.

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

hrsldy said:


> No one told Joey he is a FooFoo dog
> View attachment 468996
> View attachment 468997
> View attachment 468998


Is that a Bear bell on Joey? Our Charlie sounds like Jingle Bells on speed when he is running.

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Charlie's Person said:


> We have a lot of trouble getting pine sap out from between Charlie s toes. He has really furry feet. And they are the size of my entire palm with overhangs !Can't wait for his regular Groomer to buzz off his whole body and properly shave his feet next week! Had to take him to an interim Groomer last time who said she doesn't do poodles, but kindly did her best for us.
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


You could try putting Musher's Secret on his feet, should keep the sap from sticking. Possibly just spraying with Pam, too.


----------



## hrsldy (Oct 8, 2019)

Charlie's Person said:


> Is that a Bear bell on Joey? Our Charlie sounds like Jingle Bells on speed when he is running.
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


Yes. It is one of the ways I can keep track of them. And I teach the dogs that it is safe to leave the yard when they have their bell collars on


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

reraven123 said:


> You could try putting Musher's Secret on his feet, should keep the sap from sticking. Possibly just spraying with Pam, too.


What a terrific idea! I suspect the Musher s secret might help with ice balls in winter? I often have to put boots on Charlie because the ice builds up so badly during long snowshoeing treks when the snow is wet.

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Charlie's Person said:


> What a terrific idea! I suspect the Musher s secret might help with ice balls in winter? I often have to put boots on Charlie because the ice builds up so badly during long snowshoeing treks when the snow is wet.
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


That's what it's for! Musher's secret was developed for sled dogs to prevent ice balls in the feet.


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

reraven123 said:


> That's what it's for! Musher's secret was developed for sled dogs to prevent ice balls in the feet.


I am going to buy some. Thanks so much!

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------

